# La Spaziale Offers



## coffee_omega (May 21, 2012)

We are running few offers on La Spaziale S5 and S2 models

For a quote PM or drop us an email: [email protected]

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/coffee%20machines/La%20spaziale

*PLUS FREE 6KGS OF OUR PREMIUM BLEND + CLEANING MATERIALS*



*
*


----------

